# Artisan, Microsoft Unveil High-Definition 'T2' DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo/Reuters:

*Artisan, Microsoft Unveil High-Definition 'T2' DVD*

When "Terminator" star Arnold Schwarzenegger uttered his famous movie line "I'll be back," he likely had no idea it would be in digital form.

Film studio Artisan Entertainment Inc. and software giant Microsoft Corp. on Thursday unveiled the first DVD to be released especially for digital high-definition computer and television monitors, "T2: Extreme DVD"

The two-disc DVD contains one standard DVD of hit 1991 Schwarzenegger movie, "Terminator 2: Judgment Day," for playback in a normal DVD player.

The second disc, however, contains a high-definition version of the movie to be played on a computer DVD ROM drive and high-end monitors.

People who own home theater systems with the correct cabling and high-definition TV monitors, too, can view the special version of "T2."

Full Article Here


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Hard to believe that movie was released 12 years ago...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay, I'm dense. I have a home theater system with a high-def TV, but what exactly is "the correct cabling"? I'd hate to shell out $20-$30 and end up watching a blockbuster movie on my itty bitty PC monitor. I checked at Amazon, but they had no technical info that I could find. Any help...?


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

And what current DVD is capable of playing HD?


----------

